
What are your thoughts around having PDFs on your website? - kbottle
I am wondering about your outtakes and thoughts around having PDFs on a company&#x27;s website. Are those unprofessional?
======
PaulHoule
It depends on how they are used.

Our local bus company (rather good) had an "important announcement" as a
linked PDF on their web page that was just one paragraph that could have been
in HTML. That looks unprofessional

On the other hand, people who want to post old scanned documents or documents
that were born in tools like Word or Powerpoint or Publisher can do that
efficiently with PDF. For instance, if you go a trade show you will find full-
color printed brochures on two sides of 8.5x11 and if you want to distribute
that kind of marketing collateral online PDF is a good way to do it.

My favorite use case for PDF is to store PDF documents on my tablet for use in
bed, in a hammock, in the lean-to on my hill, in the passenger seat of a car,
bus, etc. This is good for "e-book"(s) as well as it is for personal
documents.

For years I have always made a "go folder" when I travel that has everything I
need to get from home to the hotel and back. I still make one, but I also
store bundles of PDF documents on my tablet to support this. It's like I can
carry all the books in my house on my person, which is pretty good.

------
simonblack
I'm puzzled by this question.

How else would you place documents on your website that you have made
available for download or reading on-site? You need those documents to be in
some cheap, widely available format.

In today's world, that format is .PDF. (A few decades back, that might have
been Microsoft's Word .DOC, and earlier still it would have been plain old
.TXT.)

